
We Solved Blockchain Application User Experience - glitch003
https://hackernoon.com/how-we-solved-blockchain-application-user-experience-1b422acb1346
======
verdverm
Brought back centralization and generate private keys based on email+password.

How is this an improvement?

I would look the other way when someone claims to have "solved" anything
blockchain related

